

Find the quotes you like, save and share them - shayannafisi
http://www.wirgool.com/if-you-bring-forth-what-is-within-you-what-you-bring-forth-will-save-you-if-you-do-not-bri

======
mtmail
Yesterday several users gave feedback in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8738672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8738672)
I think you're not reading the comments and instead submitted another 4 URLs
today. I think that's spammy behavior.

